# nullfs via /etc/fstab on ZFS-only system



## Ben (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have a ZFS-only system running FreeBSD 8.0.

I added a nullfs entry to /etc/fstab but the partitions are tried to be mounted when the ZFS pool is not yet available so it ends up in a not-booting system.

I could try to add a manual entry in /etc/rc.local but I didnt try yet when it is executed.

Does anybody have an idea what I could do to solve this problem as smooth as possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe create script there /usr/local/etc/rc.d


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2010)

Hm, yes, something like that.

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 18, 2010)

Try adding "late" option in fstab.


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2010)

That worked!

Thanks for this hint!


----------

